# bidding classes?



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

1.888 NEC-CODE on the phone, tell them what you want, and they can help you out.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wire dog (Mar 19, 2011)

i will try that thanks


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

It's the "other" (MHE) site, and has a lot of good info, plus tons of good writen stuff.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

It may be unrelated, but I thought that RS Means book on bidding electrical was interesting...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> It may be unrelated, but I thought that RS Means book on bidding electrical was interesting...


That is one of the good ones.:thumbsup:


wire dog..Welcome to the forum.....:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wire dog said:


> "pro unioun consulting" me.


 
May I ask, what this class is?


----------



## wire dog (Mar 19, 2011)

pro union consulting is a business class on how start run a ec. google the it and well take you to the web site.

thanks harry glad to be here


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

NECA has estimating courses. Check with your local branch and see what they may be able to do for you. You might need a NECA member to sign you up for the class.


----------

